# Brown Snake eats Orange-Naped Snake



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 23, 2008)

*Published: *23 Jun 08 
*Source: * www.News.com.au

A Brown snake eating a brown snake. Makes for an interesting read. Sorry if this has already been posted.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23888320-13762,00.html


----------



## fuegan13 (Jun 23, 2008)

dude its not a brown eating a brown.... its a brown eatting an orange naped snake.. .clearly wasnt interesting enough for you to read it properly


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 23, 2008)

fuegan13 said:


> dude its not a brown eating a brown.... its a brown eatting an orange naped snake.. .clearly wasnt interesting enough for you to read it properly



What a nice comment mate. I got the heading right. Sorry if I was distracted. Oh, and you couldn't put this comment in a PM? Hope you feel better now that you have shown everyone your reading prowess.


----------



## fuegan13 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow... way to take offense when i'm merely pointing out a mistake so you can fix it...

btw thanks for the arrogant young punk comment in your PM to me... i didn't PM you coz i don't feel the need to name call, and if i did i wouldn't be so much of a coward as to do it in a PM where noone else can see.. 

excuse me for being young and intelligent.


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 23, 2008)

now now kids...


----------



## colt08 (Jun 23, 2008)

hahhaha calm down alright it was mistake he was stating it u did say it kinda harshly though but everyone mistakes ok so chill not siding with anyone (fnq snakes 4 sure) jokes =)


----------



## fuegan13 (Jun 23, 2008)

ok fine i said it harshly i apologise for that but at the end of the day it was for the benefit of him so he knew he made a mistake and for the benefit of the people who would read the article... 

i still dont feel that i was being an arrogant young punk as he called me.

i make mistakes, everyone does, the only way you can learn from them is be knowing you have made one.


----------



## hydro noun15 (Jun 23, 2008)

but there is no need to tell someone they made a mistake so harshly. 
it was an easy mistake to make


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 23, 2008)

Wah wah wah. Someone call the WAH-mbulance.

LOL

I got over it about 2 minutes after I sent the PM. Ha ha. Funny how things are taken.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 23, 2008)

mebebrian said:


> now now kids...



Sorry dad... LOL :lol:


----------



## mebebrian (Jun 23, 2008)

As you should be, now play nice


----------



## colt08 (Jun 23, 2008)

everyone over it soon as read this say yes if agree if no im outys


----------



## colt08 (Jun 23, 2008)

if dont get wat i mean are you to over it yes or no if yes grats if no goodbye


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes colt, like a bridge over water.


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 1, 2009)

wonder what the lady means as "husband got rid of it"


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2009)

:lol:

/me hands out popcorn


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi FNQ_Snake, read the article then clicked on - Read the full story at the _Northern Territory News_. beneath. It mention 'NT snake wrangler Chris Peberdy ' I am assuming that may answer Sturdy's 'wonder what the lady means as "husband got rid of it" '. Under the _Northern Territory News'_ story they also have a few 'Related Articles' that may be interesting reading for some of you. 
OK just saw when this thread was first posted BUT I am going to post my reply anyway!  :cry: :lol:


----------

